# 12 volt Microwave Ovens



## Celox

Does anyone know if 12 volt Microwave Ovens work? We use our motor home to tow a sail boat and need to be able to heat food when tired and cold!

We have 200 [2 x 100] amps of leisure batteries plus 100 watt solar panel. We would be happy to run the vehicle engine, if this makes a difference, while using the oven. The specs for these 12 v products seem to indicate some type of soft start-up and about 65-68 amps at high power.

A few more knowledgeable folk than myself have suggested due to the high start low they are not be effective. Another complicating factor is to reach a battery we would have to run a few feet of cable?


----------



## CliveMott

I am of the viewpoint that GAS is the best way to heat food.

However if you want a microwave then investing in a Tesco simple 800 watt mains jobbie and spend your cash on a big inverter (1500 watt) will give a better result.

C.


----------



## pippin

Can of worms this!

Masses of previous posts on the topic so a search would reveal lots of (usually) conflicting information.

The over-riding factor is the huge amount of current that they consume at 12V. 
Very, very heavy cable is needed - as thick as alternator/starter motor connections.

Sit back and enjoy the huge response that your post will generate!


----------



## CliveMott

Totally agree,
35 / 50 sq mm cable etc and the batteries will be flat before the chicken is cooked. Might be OK to warm up a pastie?

C.

G4ODM


----------



## gromett

I would personally say the best bet would be the invertor/240V microwave route. Passing that much current from the battery to the Microwave will require some huge cables. Put the inverter right next to the batteries to reduce losses on the 12V cabling. Then run the 240v with minimal losses to your ordinary microwave.

Anything using more than 100Watts of power I personally use 240V for. Less than that 12V is fine. Just my opinion though.

Karl


----------



## Jezport

I have a small 550w samsung 240v Microwave running through an inverter.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

When we first started fulltiming we went through this train of though and decided it would kill the leisure batteries after a short time as they are not designed to give out high amperage. I know i will be shot and hung when i suggest this but we find a £30 microwave and a 2Kva geni is the best way to go. It has worked fine for us for the past 4 years.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## slaphead

*12v microwave*

we've got one as standard in our benimar and it's never worked properly
, it always shuts down and 'flashes' low power even when on 240v.
so we just gave up.
get the barbie out :wink:


----------



## rogerk110

*Which brands are we talking about?*

Some of the so-called 12V microwaves are just normal microwaves with built-in inverters.
Other are designed from the ground up as 12V microwaves and are much more efficient, gentler on the leisure battery, and actually get long-term rave reviews ... but these do cost quite a lot of money.
I don't think it's fair or useful to bundle them all in the same "rubbish" bucket.
Do any of the readers in this forum have positive experiences of these, because several other forums have very positive reviews of some brands ... even after years of almost daily use.


----------



## Blizzard

rogerk110 said:


> Some of the so-called 12V microwaves are just normal microwaves with built-in inverters.
> Other are designed from the ground up as 12V microwaves and are much more efficient, gentler on the leisure battery, and actually get long-term rave reviews ... but these do cost quite a lot of money.
> I don't think it's fair or useful to bundle them all in the same "rubbish" bucket.
> Do any of the readers in this forum have positive experiences of these, because several other forums have very positive reviews of some brands ... even after years of almost daily use.


Has the technology changed much in 7.5 years ? Could that explain the disparity ?


----------



## cabby

I have looked myself for a sensible answer to the 12volt microwave oven, but nowhere have I found anything suitable, that actually works. The only way I consider it possible is as already suggested, a mains 230 volt oven and a genny, perhaps an Lpg one.

cabby


----------



## havingfun

one more for a decent inverter, and a cheapo mircowave, i think we paid 35quid from argos, but it is basic low powered, which was just what we needed,also we have a small kettle and toaster, again from argos, no frills, but low powered. at home i have all singing and dancing, but in the van its all low power, oh have a small slow cooker, again cheapo, but works great with the invertor.


mags


----------



## Mrplodd

A small camping gas stove will work out a lot cheaper than a microwave and inverter !

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last two vans had Microwaves in them, both removed and put back in for selling, both looked to never have been used.


----------



## aldra

We have a small microwave,years old 

It was in our caravan 

No idea if it's 12V

We took it on our last trip mostly to heat up frozen Hollands pies and beans for our grandson 

( who allows no veg, fresh or cooked to pass lips ) 

Still debating if it's worth slipping into the garage even to just heat frozen jacket baked potatoes
Iceland do an excellent line in those 

But In the van I put the oven to high 

Boil the potatoes ,rub with oilandsalt into the oven for 10/15 mins done 

Unless you depend on microwave cooking, reheating microwave meals 

Lots of alternatives make a quick meal on a gas BBQ or on the stove top 

It is handy for porridge though 

And I do have a built in gas generator 

Aldra


----------

